# הגעה לארץ עם דרכון פג תוקף



## mayush23 (17/5/12)

הגעה לארץ עם דרכון פג תוקף 
שלום לכולם,

הדרכון של הילדים שלי פג תוקף וצריך להוציא להם דרכון חדש. כדי לעשות את זה אני אצטרך לשלם יותר מ $1000 על טיול לקונסוליה הכי קרובה אלינו.
אז השאלה היא כזו. אני יכולה להגיע איתם לארץ עם דרכון פג תוקף ולהוציא להם אחד חדש בארץ ככה שביציאה מהארץ הוא יהיה בתוקף?
תודה
מאיה


----------



## RoyG NJ (17/5/12)

אם יש להם דרכון זר אחר. 
אז בעיקרון - כן .
ישראל לא תסרב כניסה לאזרחים.

אם אין להם דרכון אחר בתוקף חברת התעופה לא אמורה לאפשר להם לעלות על המטוס.


----------



## ynbike (17/5/12)

יש להם דרכונים זרים? ו/או הטיסה ישירה? 
אז אין שום בעיה להוציא דרכונים בארץ


----------



## mayush23 (17/5/12)

תודה. אם הטיסה ישירה יאשרו להם לעלות למטוס גם 
אם אין להם דרכון זר אחר? רק כרטיס תושב?


----------



## ynbike (17/5/12)

אם מדובר בטיסת אל על או קונטיננטל 
ישירה לארץ, צוות האוויר יעלה אותם על הטיסה היות והם אזרחים ישראלי והיעד הוא ישראל. 
אם מדו
אם מדובר בטיסה שאינה ישירה, צוות האוויר לא יעלה אותם על הטיסה היות ולא יוכלו להכנס עם דרכונים פגי תוקף לארץ היעד. 

מבחינת האמריקאים דרכון של מדינה זרה, שאינו בתוקף המשמש לעזיבת ארצות הברית, אינו מונע עלייה לטיסה. 
לארצות הברית כמו לכל מדינה אחרת לא יתנו להכנס בדרכון שלא בתוקף. אבל לצאת מהמדינה שאת לא אזרחית שלה בדרכון שאינו בתוקף, אינו סיבה שלא לאשר לך לטוס לכל יעד אחר. 
מבחינתם זו הבעיה שלך בלבד. 

לישראל יכניסו אתכם בלי בעיות. 
ז

דרך אגב זו העמדה הרשמית של משרד החוץ.


----------



## RoyG NJ (17/5/12)

כלומר יוניטד/דלתא ואלעל (מניו יורק) 
או US מפילדלפיה .
קונטיננטל כבר בעולם הבא ...

אבל מאחר שהיא אמרה שהם נמצאים הרחק מקונסוליה ישראלית - נשמע שהם לא במקום לטיסה ישירה...


----------



## ynbike (17/5/12)

צודק צודק. אני מתכחשת לכך שאין יותר קונטיננטל 
אולי אם אני אתכחש ממש טוב, נגלה שהמיזוג עם יוניטד הוא רק חלום רע.

עד כמה שאני יודעת בטיסות דומיסטיק לא צריך להציג דרכונים בתוקף. כך שאין בעיה לעלות על טיסה במיזורי לנחות בניו יורק ולטוס משם לישראל. 
לטוס לישראל דרך אזרביג׳אן (סתם לשם הדוגמא) לא ניתן אם הדרכון לא בתוקף.


----------



## RoyG NJ (17/5/12)

שוב , מהניסיון של לקוחות שלי - לא עובד. 
זה טוב שזה העמדה הרישמית של משרד החוץ , את הבחור של TSA זה לא ממש עניין , הם קראו לSUPERVISOR , שקרא לSUPERVISOR , שהתקשר לSUPER-SUPERVISOR ואחרי שהם דיברו כנראה עם אומבה, (שעה ורבע אחרי) הם ליוו אותם לשער הטיסה (שכבר יצאה) והם פיספסו את טיסת ההמשך - הבנתי שאמרו להם שהם יצטרכו לחכות לקצין ביטחון שילווה אותם מהנחיתה ולטיסה הבאה.

אם כן מתכננים לעשות את זה - להגיע מוקדם ולהתאזר בה-מ-ו-ן סבלנות ולקוות שאולי תיפלו על מישהו נחמד שאכן מכיר את הכללים...

- ואכן חלום רע - אבל אין מה לעשות ...


----------



## Immigrant (17/5/12)

מה זה קשור אם זו טיסה ישירה או לא ישירה? ממתי 
ניתן לעלות על טיסה בינלאומית עם דרכון פג תוקף?


----------



## mayush23 (17/5/12)

זה מה שנאמר לי בקונסוליה, אני רק מנסה לברר אם 
זה נכון.


----------



## RoyG NJ (17/5/12)

הבעיה שלך זה לא הקונסוליה . 
זה הTSA וחברת התעופה .
מניסיוני , לא יתנו להם לעלות על הטיסה עם דרכון לא בתוקף.


----------



## mayush23 (17/5/12)

תודה רבה!


----------



## Woking (17/5/12)

כי ... 
מה קורה למשל אם חו"ח המטוס נאלץ לחזור על עקבותיו.


----------



## AdiNH (17/5/12)

אם יש דרכון אמריקאי תקף אז אין בעיה 
במשרד הפנים לוקח להוציא דרכון כ3 ימים וצריך לחזור לאסוף אותו המחיר 270 שח אם לא אז בשדה התעופה זה עולה 1000שח
אבל אם אין שום דרכון תבררי עם חברת התעופה
דרך אגב אין צורך להגיע לקונסוליה להוצאת דרכון 
אפשר לעשות את זה בדואר 
מדפיסים את הבקשה לדרכון מצרפים תמונות ו75$ ושולחים לקונסוליה


----------



## ניריתסקוטלנד (19/5/12)

את בטוחה שאת צריכה להגיע לקונסוליה ? 
אני חיה בסקוטלנד והקונסוליה הישראלית שלי היא בלונדון - רחוק !!!

ביררתי טלפונית מולם לגבי חידוש דרכון ישראלי לפני כחודשיים (של הבת שלי):
נאמר לי שבמידה ויש כבר דרכון ישראלי, צריך רק למלא טופס שנמצא באתר האינטרנט שלהם ותמונות פספורט, ולשלוח עם הדרכון בדואר רשום.
הדרכון החדש יחזור אלי בדואר רשום.

שווה שוב לבדוק את זה.

בהצלחה.


----------

